# New aspirator- anyone use it on goat kids?



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 27, 2015)

With all the kidding going on I was wondering if anyone uses the Snotsucker/nasal aspirator for baby goats? I know a few people that have used it this kidding season and said it is much better then a bulb syringe. I haven't used it.... anyone on BYH use it?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 27, 2015)

YES! I know it is weird! ( I know some of y'all are just shaking your head!  ) 

For those that would like more info-
http://www.fridababy.com/shop/nosefrida/


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 28, 2015)

This is why I don't have human kids.  That cartoon is kind of funny though.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 28, 2015)

I know, it is gross  It has a filter but still


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 28, 2015)

As my granddaughter would say - "yucky to the max!"

However, I did give mouth-to-mouth to a baby once...still seems better than snot-sucking!


----------



## goatgurl (Apr 28, 2015)

uhhhh no!!  i don't care what kind of filter it has on it.  makes my mouth sweat just thinking about it.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 28, 2015)

Lightweights... all of ya!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes ma'am!  There's a lot of things I'll do for my goats, but sucking snot ain't one of 'em, lol!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 29, 2015)

NOPE!

I have done a lot of nasty---hand in every orifice, every kind of fluid on my pants, I have even had birthing ickies get in my hair--but I think I am gonna say no to the boogie sucker.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 29, 2015)

I just realized you use your mouth
No
Not for me


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 29, 2015)

Yep....and NOPE!


----------



## goatgurl (Apr 30, 2015)

did anyone but me notice that when @Southern by choice called us all light weights she didn't say if she had or if she would use the thing herself.  hummm


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 30, 2015)

I sure did notice that!  I think she should post a demonstration for us!       (when she feels better)


----------



## goatgurl (Apr 30, 2015)

sure get well first sbc and then show us how its done.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 30, 2015)




----------

